# Early Rider Belter 16 - Zahnriemen einstellen



## sash-berlin (3. März 2017)

Hallo beisammen,

ich habe für meine kleine heute ein gebrauchtes Early Rider Belter 16 erworben.

Nun versuche ich leider erfolglos schon eine Weile den Zahnriemen ein zu stellen. 
Das Problem ist, dass ich die "Kettenlinie" nicht eingestellt bekomme. 


Hier die unterschiedlichen Situationen, welche ich nur eingestellt bekomme:
_Vorm an der Kurbel:_
Der Riemen rutsch beim Kurbeln vorn entweder nach rechts raus, so dass er nur noch halb im Eingriff ist.
Oder er liegt ganz links am Aluschutzring an, so dass er an diesem immer schleift und ein blödes Geräusch von sich gibt.

_Hinten am Hinterrad:_
Der Riemen rutscht beim Kurbeln nach links raus, so dass er extrem am Rahmen schleift. 
Oder er schlägt ganz rechts am Anschlag an, dann ist er vorm bei der Kurbel nur noch halb auf dem Kettenblatt im Eingriff.​

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen ... ich bin total Ratlos 

Gibt es hierzu eine Anleitung?
Wie macht ihr das?
Kann der Zahnriemen evtl. defekt sein?
...?

Vielen Dank, Sascha


----------



## Linipupini (3. März 2017)

Bild von hinten auf den Riemen über beide Riemenscheiben wäre gut.
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sash-berlin (3. März 2017)

Hallo,

anbei ein paar Bilder.
Hier das Komplettrad:



hier der eigentliche *Optimalzustand des Riemens*. Aber diese Position verschiebt sich sofort nach einigen Kurbelumdrehungen
 

Das ist das eine Extrem, wenn der *Riemen sich komplett nach rechts* verschiebt. Er reibt dann hinten am Ausfallende.
 

Das hier ist das andere Extrem, wenn der *Riemen komplett nach links* verschoben ist. Dann läuft er auf dem Kettenblatt vor nur noch mit der Hälfte seiner Breite. So wurde das Rad vom Vorbesitzer anscheinend lange gefahren, wenn ich mir die Spuren auf dem Riemen ansehe. Kann der Riemen dadurch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden? Könnte das der Grund sein, dass ich die Kettenlinie nicht eingestellt bekomme?
 


Ich hoffe die Bilder können helfen.
Gruß, Sascha.


----------



## Linipupini (3. März 2017)

Ist das Rad mit beiden Spannern gerade eingespannt? Einfach mal kontrollieren und evtl. andere Einstellung wählen.
Sonst habe ich jetzt keine andere Idee.


----------



## KIV (5. März 2017)

gibt es nur leichte Gebrauchsspuren, oder echten Verschleiß an Zahrädern oder -Riemen..? Eventuell kannst Du den Riemen einmal umdrehen, falls da was schräg abgenutzt ist.


----------



## sash-berlin (7. März 2017)

Hallo, 

Ich kann leider keinen offensichtlichen Verschleiß vom Riemen oder der Zahnräder erkennen. Mir fehlt da aber auch die Erfahrung. Es ist mein erstes Riemenfahrrad.

Ich habe den Riemen jetzt auch einmal gedreht und mit mega viel  gefummel und viel Zeit eine halbwegs akzeptable Situation eingestellt. Der Riemen läuft  beim vorwärts kurbeln in der gewünschten Linie, aber beim lange rückwärts rutscht er wieder weg.

Ich habe aber schon versucht einen neuen Riemen im Internet zu finden, aber diese sind immer zu breit. Kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle. 

Gruß, Sascha


----------



## Linipupini (7. März 2017)

sash-berlin schrieb:


> Der Riemen läuft beim vorwärts kurbeln in der gewünschten Linie, aber beim lange rückwärts rutscht er wieder weg.


Na bestens, warum dann lange rückwärts kurbeln?


----------



## sash-berlin (8. März 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Na bestens, warum dann lange rückwärts kurbeln?



Ja ... MIR ist das schon bewusst. Aber ich fahre ja nicht mit dem Rad, sondern meine Kleine.  Und Kinder  machen bekannter Maßen erst Recht das, was man ihnen untersagt


----------



## KIV (9. März 2017)

Mir scheint es so, als ob das Ritzel und das Kettenblatt nicht gerade voreinander stehen. Kannst Du das ggf mit einem kürzeren Innenlager korrigieren oder fehlt der Kurbel der Platz zur Kettenstrebe?


----------



## kc85 (9. März 2017)

Würde ich auch sagen: Mal sauber die "Riemenlinie" hinten und vorne ermitteln und ein Foto der Riemenscheibe von oben, auf dem man den Abstand der Scheibe zu den Streben erkennen kann machen. Vielleicht gibt es da Platz zum optimieren, wenn die Linie nicht stimmt.

Die Führung von Zahnriemen ist ein Thema für sich. Das CDX-System von Gates mit der Führung über einen Mittelsteg ist da ein großer Fortschritt.

kc85


----------



## sash-berlin (11. März 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Mir scheint es so, als ob das Ritzel und das Kettenblatt nicht gerade voreinander stehen. Kannst Du das ggf mit einem kürzeren Innenlager korrigieren oder fehlt der Kurbel der Platz zur Kettenstrebe?



Alle verbauten Teile sind original wie beim Neukauf. Es sollte  theoretisch alles aufeinander abgestimmt  sein.
Aber ich werde da noch mal genau hinsehen und Foto machen. 

Gruß, Sascha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fsl (12. März 2017)

Hallo,

irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass von Modelljahr zu Modelljahr sich was an der Implementierung mit dem Zahnriemen ändert.

Wir haben ein neues 2016(?) gekauft und da sieht das vorne so aus:






Sprich der Riemen wird vorne geführt. Vielleicht hilft dir das nicht direkt, aber eventuell kann man das austauschen.

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## KIV (12. März 2017)

Wo ist da der Unterschied..?


----------



## kc85 (12. März 2017)

Definitiv schon mal die Farbe der Schrauben. 

kc85


----------



## Linipupini (12. März 2017)

Die Kurbelscheibe hat auf der Innenseite noch Nasen auf der Verzahnung,  somit kann der Riemen innen nicht runterlaufen.


----------



## kc85 (12. März 2017)

Richtig. Hab ich auf dem Handy nicht erkannt. 

kc85


----------



## cbert80 (12. März 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Wo ist da der Unterschied..?


Die Nasen seh ich da auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (12. März 2017)

Ich sehe hier keine Nasen!


----------



## cbert80 (12. März 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier keine Nasen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 583846


Ups da hab ich Nase nicht richtig geschaut


----------



## sash-berlin (13. März 2017)

fsl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass von Modelljahr zu Modelljahr sich was an der Implementierung mit dem Zahnriemen ändert.
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank, 

Danke für dein Bild.
Meine Kurbel sieht jedoch ganz genauso aus - ist vermutlich  auf meinen Bildern aber nicht so gut  zu erkennen  wie auf deinem.  Ich habe innen die Zähne  und außen einen Ring.

Die goldenen  Schraube sind Eigenkreation .


Gruß, Sascha.


----------



## CoAXx (14. August 2017)

Wir haben jetzt mit dem gleichen Modell von 2015 auch das Problem. Mein Eindruck ist, dass der Riemen hinten immer gegen die Begrenzung innen läuft und dann die Riemenlinie nicht mehr gerade ist, sodass er vorne bei der Kurbel über die Nasen läuft. (Genauso wie zu sehen auf dem zuletzt geposteten Bild von Linipupini auf dieser Seite)

Der Riemen beginnt immer wieder über die Nasen zu laufen, die das eigentlich verhindern sollen. Dann läuft der Riemen sich fest und läuft auf den Zähnen statt in der Verzahnung. Der Antrieb ist dann so schwer, dass man in beiden Richtung kaum pedalieren kann.

Das Umdrehen des Riemens hat auch nicht lange geholfen. Ebenfalls habe ich versucht, die Riemenspannung zu erhöhen/reduzieren, aber leider lag es nicht daran.


----------



## acgo (29. Mai 2020)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt mit dem gleichen Modell von 2015 auch das Problem. Mein Eindruck ist, dass der Riemen hinten immer gegen die Begrenzung innen läuft und dann die Riemenlinie nicht mehr gerade ist, sodass er vorne bei der Kurbel über die Nasen läuft. (Genauso wie zu sehen auf dem zuletzt geposteten Bild von Linipupini auf dieser Seite)
> 
> Der Riemen beginnt immer wieder über die Nasen zu laufen, die das eigentlich verhindern sollen. Dann läuft der Riemen sich fest und läuft auf den Zähnen statt in der Verzahnung. Der Antrieb ist dann so schwer, dass man in beiden Richtung kaum pedalieren kann.
> 
> Das Umdrehen des Riemens hat auch nicht lange geholfen. Ebenfalls habe ich versucht, die Riemenspannung zu erhöhen/reduzieren, aber leider lag es nicht daran.


Hallo Leute,
wir haben seit heute das selber Problem mit unserem Belter 16 aus dem Jahr 2016 und wissen nicht die Lösung.
Könnt Ihr bitte mitteilen wie Ihr das Problem gelöst habt.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## CoAXx (30. Mai 2020)

Ich habe beim Hersteller versucht einen neuen Riemen zu erhalten, nach langem Versuch bekom ich einen Riemen für irgendein anderes Fahrrad, viel zu groß un dnicht passend. Der Händler auf Ebay hat mir nie geantwortet. Das ist sehr schade, denn das Rad ist einmalig schön und leicht, wendig und augenscheinlich ein Genuß für die Kleinen zu fahren.

Mein Rat: probiere das Hinterrad nochmal von der Spur her genau einzustellen, sodaß der Riemen hinten genau in der Mitte läuft. Damit konnt ich es soweit beheben, daß ein Fahren bei Trockenheit klappte. Sobal es naß war und Sand oder Dreck unter den Riemen kam, hat es bei meinem Kleinen immer wieder den Riemen über die Zähne gerafft und der Freilauf hinten hat sich dadurch immer aufgedreht.


----------



## acgo (2. Juni 2020)

Hallo CoAXx,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung und Information!
Das Rad ist sehr gut, den hatte davor meine Tochter und jetzt der Sohn, hatten viel Spaß mit dem Rad und  bis jetzt gabs keinerlei Probleme. 
Ich probiere mal es zu reparieren, sollte ich was neues erfahren, melde ich mich wieder. 
alles gute.


----------



## TSBiker (31. Mai 2022)

Hallo ich habe 2020 ein Early Rider Belter 16 neu gekauft, was unser Sohn aber erst seit 2 Wochen fährt, wegen der Größe.

Bei unserer gestrigen Tour ist es nun etwas nass geworden wegen Regen und auf einmal haben wir auch das hier beschriebene Problem gehabt, dass der Riemen nach innen läuft und dann ein kurbeln kaum mehr möglich ist.

Ich hab dann unterwegs erst die Riemenspannung erhöht, ohne viel Erfolg, dann reduziert, mit Erfolg. Bin jedoch nicht sicher ob das Problem damit generell behoben ist, mir schien es nämlich als wenn die Tretkurbel etwas "eiert".

Ich muss mir das daheim nochmal in Ruhe anschauen, wollte aber mal fragen ob ihr meint dass eine nicht immer gerade laufende Kurbel das Problem, vor allem bei Nässe, verursachen könnte?

Die nächste Frage wäre, wo man Ersatzteile wie neue Achsen / Tretlager bekommt?


----------



## odolmann (31. Mai 2022)

Wir haben aktuell das gleiche Thema mit dem 2015er Modell was nun Kind Nr.3 fährt. Ich hatte die Kurbeln samt Lager schon getauscht da die nach einem Sturz im Bikepark verbogen war. Das Problem mit dem "Wandern" des Riemen tritt bei uns auch in trockenen Zeiten auf. Zudem hatte ich den alten Riemen gegen einen neueren getauscht, das half nur sehr kurz. Letztlich denke ich hilft nur penibles Ausrichten des HR um dann einen mittig laufenden Riemen zu haben.

@TSBiker ich hatte mich wegen originalen Ersatzteilen an Cosmic Sport gewandt, dort hatte ich Schriftwechsel mit einer Christine Miers | Warranty & Returns Manager. Die war hilfsbereit aber konnte mir am Ende dann nicht mit Teilen weiterhelfen und ich habe hier im Forum wenig gebrauchte gefunden.


----------



## fissenid (5. Juni 2022)

Mir wurde von Cosmic Sports mitgeteilt, das zukünftig Bike-Components den Early Rider Support übernimmt…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

